# Tree stand Location Etiquette



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Right now I am really upset. I am not the type of person to get upset or ever want a confrontation with someone but I just had to get out of my stand tonight and walk off. I hunt private property at a farm. I have been hunting the edge of a corn field in the corner that is a natural bottle neck. 2 nights last week some guy has walked by less than 10 yards from me. The first night I whistled to let him know I was there so he would get the idea. He is hunting without a climber or stand. He walked by around the corner of the field and probably about 100 yards from me he goes into the woods and doesn't walk far. I thought that would be the last of it, but last week again he walks in and sees me and actually takes his face mask down and says "I just saw a doe, they are moving tonight". I wanted to say thanks so much for ruining my chances of seeing a deer tonight! Both of these times he has been walking in has been past 4:30 pm. Why would someone walk in to a stand at 4:30 pm prime time and continue to walk under someones tree location? I am in a climber yes, but I have been hunting that spot since the beginning of the season. Now today I have the day off so I get into my stand around 12:30 pm. I wanted to hunt most of the day and enjoy it. It's getting close to prime time and sure enough 4:30 I hear leaves rustling and here comes the guy again and he waves at me. This time I looked down and just shook my head. I wanted to say something, but didn't. He went to his ground spot by a tree or whatever he is doing again, and that's when I said to myself this is enough. I made my way down the stand, gathered my things and left. I won't be hunting that location anymore, but it is apparent that some people are lacking common sense to know to avoid an area if you've walked under someones stand 3 times in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I've would have said something...like hey you need to come earlier or if you see my car/truck don't come back here... I would have talked to him today. but I wouldn't give up on that spot...the next time you go and he shows up talk to him. let him know how you feel and that yes, there is hunting etiquette...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe he works to 4:00 and can't get into the woods until 4:30? It is rude to walk near someone else's spot though.

On a side note I had a huge buck walk though my back yard Sunday about 12:30. He was bigger in size than the 13pt that we saw three years ago on Nov11th about that same time.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I would def. talk to the guy. I also would not stop hunting there if you really like that spot, that may be exactly what he's trying to get you to do.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Ive ran into a couple of people like that trying to run me out of a spot fishing and hunting, but trust me it didnt work out to good for them either time lol


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Last Saturday afternoon my neighbor is on his own property, which is posted and in his stand. Watches a guy drive up, park, walk 100 yards across a field with a climber on his back, put on wading boots and cross a creek which is about 30' wide and also serves as the property line and gets ready to climb up a tree right next to my neighbor and then gets mad at my neighbor for being "in his spot". I just don't get it...

I've also had someone try and kick my dad off of my property during gun season...that guy will never make that mistake again!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I had the owners brother in law come 150yds. from my stand and start trimming saplings with his 2 cycle blade trimmer so he could put a blind up for gun season. He knew where I was at buttttt. He took the brush hog and mowed the weed field the Sat. before season. He drove his pickup down to the edge of the woods and parked it 100yds from my stand. I had 2 idiots on an ATV ride up to the corner of a property line and get off and stand there for 15 minutes blowing on a grunt tube. These are people who just don't get it. They don't understand the concept of what goes on with deer hunting or basically any hunting. The bad thing is it seems that we all know someone who is clueless. I would like to have a dollar for every time I have had someone come in on me while hunting. From elk to turkey to deer and even ****. I have had enough in my 50 years of hunting.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I would just simply talk to him just to find out why he does get there so late. Just be nice and let him know that he is ruining your hunt when he does that. Maybe it is his schedule. Ask him what his schedule is so that you won't be there on the days you know he is going to get there so late. If he has written permission to be there like you do, then yes he has just as much right to be there as you do. No matter how much of a pain he is being. And yes selfish as well. Ask him if he could find a spot down the way that doesn't make him go right by you. Just a thought. I have had it happen to me as well. Mostly with guys who are gun hunters only. They come into the woods and scout a few days before gun season. And I have been there bow hunting the land for an entire month without even seeing anyone else around. I just simply leave, cause I don't gun hunt....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I probably should have said something to him, but with it being private property and both of us having permission I didn't want to say anything. The last thing I want to do is even talk to someone when I'm in the woods to disturb the area... and if I did say something he could always turn it around on me to the landowner etc. I'm going to invest in a ground blind and hunt areas where most people don't even think about stepping into. 

Nice buck creekcrawler...seeing that makes my evening.

TurkeyT, I definitely can relate to the tractors and working. I've also had neighbors walking their dogs etc for a stroll in the woods. I guess its all part of the chase.

My dad back in the 70's once saw a guy and his girl come out in the woods while he was in his stand...I'll let you imagine the rest. lol


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah those outdoors couples will get in their "stuff".
I was in a stand along a trail back 1/2 mile from any roads and I had a doe come through and about 5 minutes later I heard the leaves rustling. As I turned to look back here comes a guy and girl jogging in their designer shorts and tops. They never knew I was there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It sucks but he has permission as well. Some people even if you talked to them would never get it. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I noticed all the comments on the guy being stupid. He seems friendly enough.

Ever think he is not an experienced hunter and does not know he is ruining your hunt.

You can not possible know what someone has no knowledge of.

He could be a guy trying to learn to hunt deer on his own.

Talk friendly to him to educate him. Who knows? Maybe he can become your friend that drives deer to you when he enters the woods late.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> *I noticed all the comments on the guy being stupid. * He seems friendly enough.
> 
> *Ever think he is not an experienced hunter and does not know he is ruining your hunt.
> *
> ...


That's what I was thinking. One thing for sure is I wouldn't give up on the spot and I would definitely have a talk with him. I would just have a friendly talk.
On the farm I hunt we routinely find this one guy hunting our stands. My partner walked in Saturday morning to find a guy standing under his tree stand ready to climb in. He had his light off hoping to not be seen. His grandpa owns the neighboring property and he has permission to hunt this farm also so we just tell him to get out of our stand and we just keep hunting. It's frustrating but I'm not giving up on our spots. BTW my friend killed a buck an hour and a half later that morning from that stand.

We've had this same thing happen a dozen times over the last 40 years. Never, ever, ever give up on your stand if you like it. More than likely he will move on after a while.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I used to hunt a spot back in deep in the Adirondacks and every year on the first morning I would set down behind a fallen tree and watch the side of the mountain below it. And every year for 5 years at 10:00 a guy, his wife and their young son would walk down past me to a bunch of hemlocks at the bottom of the mountain, and every year about 5 minutes after they disappeared over the bottom into the hemlocks a lot of deer would come running right up to my log. I always shot a nice buck because they came through and moved the deer. The first year they did not come through again, no deer came up and I was committed to a longer hunt waiting for the deer to finally come up the hill. So, learn to use those kinds of disturbances to your advantage. The guy may move the biggest buck in the woods to you next time.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, and the strategy using the situation to an advantage I think is my best route. It is a decent spot, but as hunting pressure will only increase I want to try some different locations. It just really irritated me yesterday with it happening. Not so much that the guy is hunting near me, but the fact he walked so close with no regard of finding another route after numerous times. 

It seems like every year there is always a new problem to face with hunting and I think the best thing is to allow these situations to build adaptability. One gun season in the 90's before I had a climber I had a hang-on stand with tree steps, (which I had permission to use from the landowner) and that Monday morning I got to my stand with the steps removed and a note tacked to the tree saying they were calling the Sheriff's dept. and that I was trespassing. It was a squirrel hunter who hunts the property and was really overzealous in thinking he was the patrolman of the property. Someone also once shot up my hang on tree stand with bullets. I'll never understand why stuff like this happens, but I guess a positive outcome from circumstances like these is to allow it to build character and patience. Thanks for letting me vent fellow OGF'ers.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Good attitude and way to take the high road brother.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Some good thoughts here. On the one hand, the guy just may not know he's screwing you up. He may still be learning. After all, he sees one doe and tells you "the deer are moving?" Uh, okay! On the other hand, he could be an inconsiderate moron! I'd talk to the guy and keep the conversation civil. If he decides to become uncivil and combative, well, there's your answer! 

I hunted Beaver Creek State Park for many years. I liked to set up on a big oak ridge that was also popular with squirrel hunters. I can fully understand walking up on someone's stand by accident ONE TIME!! I remember this one guy. Early morning, way down the ridge I hear a shotgun boom. Shortly thereafter, he bounces a doe by me, but she didn't quite get in range. Then, another boom, some closer. I keep watching and here he comes. This guy was good! He eased his way through those fallen leaves and didn't make a sound! He drew abreast of my stand, looked around, saw my stick ladder and followed it up to see me. I waved at him! He came over all apologetic. "Jeez mister! I'm sorry! I didn't mean to mess up your hunt!" I told him not to worry about it! Plenty of room for everybody, just go about your business. I asked if he'd gotten any squirrels, he'd gotten two. Well, good for you! 

You know what? I never saw that guy again even though I kept hunting the same stand. The guys who get it you will only see once. The boneheads you will see all the time!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Just be nice and try to work with him. If he's willing to show up when you do, it would be better off that way. Or text/call each other to let each other know when you are hunting.

He's not doing anything wrong IMO. If you were the only one with permission, then yes. Best thing to do would be to work with him.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *FISNFOOL*:
> I noticed all the comments on the guy being stupid. He seems friendly enough.
> 
> Ever think he is not an experienced hunter and does not know he is ruining your hunt.
> ...


This is most likely the case...at least we hope so.
Probably doesn't have a clue he is messing your hunting up.

You may want to introduce yourself to the fella. 
One of my best hunting partners came to be out of a situation similar to this.
Talk to the guy and pick his brain a little about his hunting knowledge. He may just need a more experienced hunter to take him under their wing and school him a bit. 
Ya never know what can sometimes come out of a situation if handled tactfully.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

If it's private land tell him to get the he'll out of there? Why let him continue to ruin Ur hunt? I hunt private land in blanchester and if we see someone on that land they are going to be in for a bad day...


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Very rude, u have a lot more patience then me


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*savethetrophies*,



> Orig. posted by *kayak1979*:
> 
> I probably should have said something to him, but with it being* private property and both of us having permission *I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Most important thing to remembe is that good private land is hard to get access to. Be courteous to anyone allowed to be there.

I had an awesome property I hunted for about 5 years. I had a guy set up near me 3 trips in a row. I would wave he'd wave then climb a tree 80 yds away and between me and the bedding area. And like your case it was always right before or during prime time. 

The 4th time this happened I had enough. He climbed a tree about 50 yds from me. I climbed down walked up to his tree and asked wth are you doing. He didn't say a word. This pissed me off even more. I proceed to pee on his tree and walked out of the woods snacking every tree with a big stick.

I got a call the next day that I wasn't allowed to hunt there any more. Turns out it was one of higher ups in the clubs son. Not only was he a new, inexperienced hunter, he was also deaf. Not sure what was worse, losing the best deer woods ive ever hunted or being such a jerk to a kid who didn't know better. Either way I screwed that one up and still regret it, 20 years later.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Papascott said:


> Most important thing to remembe is that good private land is hard to get access to. Be courteous to anyone allowed to be there.
> 
> I had an awesome property I hunted for about 5 years. I had a guy set up near me 3 trips in a row. I would wave he'd wave then climb a tree 80 yds away and between me and the bedding area. And like your case it was always right before or during prime time.
> 
> ...


That is hilarious and a good lesson to be told.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

Have you ever checked the yardage to his entrance route ,?? Could you get him to stop in range and make a clean double lung broadside shot ??


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

I wonder? Has he perhaps hunted that same spot for years? 

There is a haul road that comes up the hill to the property behind mine, it tops out in a pasture at the intersection with 2 other properties. One fellow has used that road for more than 2 decades to access his hunting area, the other fellow hunted for years about 100 yards back and 2 years ago moved his taj mahal ( complete with a feeder suspended from a piece of steel I-beam) treestand set up to within 10 yards of the intersection. As you have already guessed, Mr taj mahal became upset about hunter #1 crossing in front of his stand twice a day. Sorry but he is just out of luck, should have left his stand where it was. 

Hunter #1 also crosses in front of my stand but he was there long before me. It is annoying sometimes but he was there first. No reason he should change his routine on account of me moving in.


----------

